# Hello from PA!



## Anchor1800 (Sep 17, 2018)

Hello!

I'm a lifelong sailor and boater, grew up on the south shore of Long Island but currently sail mostly on the Delaware River out of Philadelphia. I was surprised with a Catalina 30 as a wedding gift by my amazing wife, so I'm here to learn all I can about my (new to me) Catalina and cruising in general. This is the first boat I've owned that is large enough to stay comfortably on for a few days, so I'm excited to plan out some nice cruises. 

Cheers!


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Welcome aboard! where you keeping her? My Oday 30 is most likely still at Philly Marine center.. lord knows how many times she's changed hands. LOL There used to be 5 C 30s in my YC.


----------



## Anchor1800 (Sep 17, 2018)

deniseO30 said:


> Welcome aboard! where you keeping her? My Oday 30 is most likely still at Philly Marine center.. lord knows how many times she's changed hands. LOL There used to be 5 C 30s in my YC.


Thank you, excited to be here! I'm keeping her just down river at Pier 3, I've already stopped by PMC for fuel and a pump out. I'll keep an eye out for your old Oday next time I'm there.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

How you doing if you have the fin keel? If I remember right it's pretty shallow in there!


----------



## Anchor1800 (Sep 17, 2018)

All the marinas along the river north of Penns Landing have depth issues at low water now, I was told Sandy threw a berm of mud up outside the ship channel that runs right along the marina entrances. At low tide everyone is sitting in the mud now. I cannot get in/out within about 2 hours of the low tide.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

Welcome to the club!

I kept my Catalina 250 on the Delaware River for 6+ years and had a lot of fun. The Delaware doesn't suck as much as most think! lol We kept her at Anchorage Marina in Essington. The marinas on the east end of Essington have more water (I had about 17' at low tide), so keep that in mind if you need to find more water. Plus, the currents keep your bottom clean!

We used to really love making the trip up to Penns Landing marina for overnight visits to the city. But as you probably know, their lack of amenities and parking make Penns Landing less attractive for seasonal rentals.

We also used to enjoy taking the C250 down to the upper Chesapeake once or twice a year. From Essington, I'd singlehand to Bohemia River on the first day, where my wife would meet me by car for points further south. Might be a little tougher to get to Bohemia from Philly in one day, and Bohemia might be tougher to get into with a fin keel. 

When it came time for a larger boat we put our C34MkII down in the Chesapeake. The C250 was very nimble for the frequent tacking needed for river sailing, but I can't imagine tacking my current boat every 5 or 10 minutes.


----------



## Rezz (Oct 12, 2012)

Welcome! And congrats on your new boat!


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

There are a few options.

Going up river you have Dredge Harbor on the NJ side - Riverside,NJ.
Going South in NJ you have Greenwich, last Bridgeport. 

In DELAWARE is first Delaware City Marina in Delaware City just above the Delaware entrance to the canal. And about half was through the canal is Summit North Marina. Both did allow live aboard, are pretty good storm havens, have lift and storage facilities, and allow DIY. DC Marina is much smaller, quieter and within easy walking distance to a small store, a couple of restaurants and bus transportation to shoping centers and super markets.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

There is a lot more going north ( that North means north of Philadelphia) There's Winters Sailing Center Riverside, of course dredge Harbor,v there's Riverton, there is a number (29) of yacht clubs, Delaware River yachtsmen League DRYL.org, Salem Harbour, Neshaminy State Park Marina, curtin's Wharf and Marina, D & S tullytown Cove, and I believe there is a new Marina just above tullytown Cove I don't know what it's called. The river is navigable and the shipping channel goes all the way to Trenton, Trenton Falls is the height of Tide meaning that's where there is no more tide above Trenton Falls which is a big rapid going under the bridge

Oh! if you're interested in racing Riverton has organized racing I believe they have at Fleet of Jay boats, East End yacht club based out of Burlington has Tuesday night races in front of Burlington Island between Bristol and Burlington, Philadelphia believe also has racing.


----------



## Anchor1800 (Sep 17, 2018)

TakeFive said:


> We also used to enjoy taking the C250 down to the upper Chesapeake once or twice a year. From Essington, I'd singlehand to Bohemia River on the first day, where my wife would meet me by car for points further south. Might be a little tougher to get to Bohemia from Philly in one day, and Bohemia might be tougher to get into with a fin keel.


We went down to the Chesapeake over Labor Day weekend, making it as far south as the Magothy River. On the return we anchored in the Bohemia River on the south side, there was less than a foot under our keel at low tide! We were able to get into the gas dock on the north side at mid water, having my wife drive down and meet me there is a good idea. She let me know that the amount of time we spent on the boat was too long, of course the engine trouble and light wind on the way home didn't help with that...



Rezz said:


> Welcome! And congrats on your new boat!


Thanks Rezz!



hpeer said:


> In DELAWARE is first Delaware City Marina in Delaware City just above the Delaware entrance to the canal. And about half was through the canal is Summit North Marina. Both did allow live aboard, are pretty good storm havens, have lift and storage facilities, and allow DIY. DC Marina is much smaller, quieter and within easy walking distance to a small store, a couple of restaurants and bus transportation to shoping centers and super markets.


Heading through the C&D I wasn't aware of Summit North Marina until I was passing it, I need to add it to my list as a possible spot to get a transient if I end up battling the current more than anticipated.



deniseO30 said:


> There is a lot more going north ( that North means north of Philadelphia) There's Winters Sailing Center Riverside, of course dredge Harbor,v there's Riverton, there is a number (29) of yacht clubs, Delaware River yachtsmen League DRYL.org, Salem Harbour, Neshaminy State Park Marina, curtin's Wharf and Marina, D & S tullytown Cove, and I believe there is a new Marina just above tullytown Cove I don't know what it's called. The river is navigable and the shipping channel goes all the way to Trenton, Trenton Falls is the height of Tide meaning that's where there is no more tide above Trenton Falls which is a big rapid going under the bridge
> 
> Oh! if you're interested in racing Riverton has organized racing I believe they have at Fleet of Jay boats, East End yacht club based out of Burlington has Tuesday night races in front of Burlington Island between Bristol and Burlington, Philadelphia believe also has racing.


I'm familiar with Winters, I'm a racing skipper with Liberty Sailing and we keep our J27's on the hard at Winters during the off season. I do need to explore points north in my boat and see what is up that way.

Thank you all for the responses, I'm certainly excited to be here.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm sure you must know this. As soon as you get North Out of Philly you going to go under some bridges. The Delair railroad bridge will need to lift for a Catalina 30 if you have tall rig, they're on channel 13 there is a landline also but I don't know it.


----------



## Ulladh (Jul 12, 2007)

Welcome

I keep my boat at Fox Grove just a few marinas down river from Anchorage at Essington on the Delaware River.

Do you plan on being in water over winter? Pier 3 is well protected from debris and chunk ice with a current flow under the piers that will keep the boat slips free of ice.
Essington has a number of marinas including Anchorage which permit boats to stay in the water over winter and all the marinas in Essington due to current flow are ice free.

If you plan on haul-out now is the time to look for haul-out and on hard storage locations, most have last haul-out in late October or early November. There are no transient haul-out and storage facilities in Philadelphia

Up river Winters at Riverside NJ just up river from the Tacony Bridge has haul-out and storage for transients.

Further up river is the Neshaminy marina on the PA side at Neshaminy State Park has transient haul-out and storage.

Essington has a number of transient haulout and storage facilities including Fox Grove.

Check with the marinas for last haul-out times for transients as their regular customers have priority.

If work and other factors did not constrain me somewhat I would use Delaware City marina.


----------



## Anchor1800 (Sep 17, 2018)

deniseO30 said:


> I'm sure you must know this. As soon as you get North Out of Philly you going to go under some bridges. The Delair railroad bridge will need to lift for a Catalina 30 if you have tall rig, they're on channel 13 there is a landline also but I don't know it.


It's funny you bring up channel 13, I had no idea when I first started sailing on the Delaware that channel 13 should be used over 16 for domestic hailing. I got a strong 'lesson' from a pilot after I responded to their hail on 16. And thank you for the reminder about the Delair, the club J27's don't have an issue making it under but I haven't tried with my boat yet.


----------



## Anchor1800 (Sep 17, 2018)

Ulladh said:


> Do you plan on being in water over winter? Pier 3 is well protected from debris and chunk ice with a current flow under the piers that will keep the boat slips free of ice.


Yes, I will be keeping it in the water over the winter. I have a long list of items I need to tackle, so having the boat in the city with me is advantageous to work that list. I agree that it should be protected from chunk ice there.


----------



## fallard (Nov 30, 2009)

Anchor1800 said:


> It's funny you bring up channel 13, I had no idea when I first started sailing on the Delaware that channel 13 should be used over 16 for domestic hailing. I got a strong 'lesson' from a pilot after I responded to their hail on 16.


In your situation channel 13 would be used to communicate with a drawbridge or lock operator-and other vessels in proximity for deconfliction during bridge/lock operations.

Channel 16 is a legitimate hailing channel-per USCG-as long as you immediately switch to another channel, like 72 to continue the communication with another vessel. One reason why 16 is appropriate for hailing is that the same USCG expects you to be listening to channel 16 to be aware of situations where you might provide assistance on the water. (Channel 9 is the alternative channel to monitor if you are not on 16).


----------

